# Trudeau wants you and your family to be beheaded for not being muslim bans Trump from Canada



## David Jeffrey Spetch (Jul 21, 2016)

Trudeau is a person who wants you and your family to be beheaded for not being muslim and wants your daughters to be raped then executed for not being muslim as well as your children under ten being raped which is the law of sharia he welcomes with muslim immigrants therefor a traitor as well referring to someone who is against the muslim sharia threat and wants to protect citizens from illegal immigration as a racist and a hater. This is a low life scum bag compulsive obsessive liar and traitor that most certainly doesn't deserve to be in office!

love

Primary Factual Fundamentalist World Class Activist
David Jeffrey Spetch
Ps. Be good, be strong!
Hamilton Ontario Canada

 http://www.hotglobalnews.com/donald-trump-banned-from-entering-canada/


----------



## David Jeffrey Spetch (Jul 21, 2016)

I thought  had seen something like this before but the validity of the ban is in question, am not able to confirm validity of Trudeau banning Trump at this time but honestly wouldn't come as a surprise. 

love 

Primary Factual Fundamentalist World Class Activist 
David Jeffrey Spetch 
Ps. Be good, be strong! 
Hamilton Ontario Canada


----------



## The Great Goose (Jul 21, 2016)

no kidding.


----------



## Agit8r (Jul 21, 2016)

If only we could ban him from this country.


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 21, 2016)

Trump will need to close his golf course in Canada...


----------



## David Jeffrey Spetch (Jul 21, 2016)

The ban part of this apparently was a fake story

FALSE: Justin Trudeau Bans Donald Trump from Entering Canada


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Jul 21, 2016)

Once I figured out the problems in the OP's link, ad was able to read the article, I was getting a sense of the site hosting that article as one of dubious credibility.—sort of like yet another out of many very poor attempts to mimic The Onion.

  Googling some key text from the statement attributed to Mr. Trudeau, the very first hit I got was to a Snopes article debunking this article,and the site hosting it, and calling attention to a disclaimer at the lower-left of the article:

_HotGlobalNews.com is a satire website, articles/post on the website are all made-up stories and should not be taken seriously._​
  The statement attributed to Mr. Trudeau would have been itself, an obvious giveaway to the hoax, but alas, here in the U.S., our wrong-wingers believe the same thing, and are completely oblivious to the contradictions and doublethink expressed therein.

_“Canada is a free country. Canada is a country that supports all ethnic backgrounds, all cultures and all religions. Donald Trump’s speeches have demonstrated his hate towards Muslims and Mexicans. Canada does not tolerate racism or hate. Donald Trump is here by banned from entering Canada for as long as he wishes to show his racism.”_​


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 21, 2016)

He still will need to close several of his tanking golf courses, they don't seem to get much business.......


----------



## David Jeffrey Spetch (Jul 22, 2016)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Once I figured out the problems in the OP's link, ad was able to read the article, I was getting a sense of the site hosting that article as one of dubious credibility.—sort of like yet another out of many very poor attempts to mimic The Onion.
> 
> Googling some key text from the statement attributed to Mr. Trudeau, the very first hit I got was to a Snopes article debunking this article,and the site hosting it, and calling attention to a disclaimer at the lower-left of the article:
> 
> ...



Being against a real muslim sharia threat which leads to muslims stoning to death or beheading everyone who is not muslim in the United States or in Canada most certainly doesn't qualify someone as racist or hater. Being against illegal immigrants certainly doesn't qualify a person a hater or racist no matter how desperate liberals are to try and make their every pathetic lie and deception the issue.

love

Primary Factual Fundamentalist World Class Activist
David Jeffrey Spetch
Ps. Be good, be strong!
Hamilton Ontario Canada


----------



## The Great Goose (Jul 22, 2016)

David Jeffrey Spetch said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> > Once I figured out the problems in the OP's link, ad was able to read the article, I was getting a sense of the site hosting that article as one of dubious credibility.—sort of like yet another out of many very poor attempts to mimic The Onion.
> ...


and they steal all your trannies.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jul 22, 2016)

David Jeffrey Spetch said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> > Once I figured out the problems in the OP's link, ad was able to read the article, I was getting a sense of the site hosting that article as one of dubious credibility.—sort of like yet another out of many very poor attempts to mimic The Onion.
> ...


Qualifies you as a nutter.


----------

